# youtube hacker



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

has anyone used hacks from this guy??

http://www.youtube.com/user/kipkay


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Kipkay is awesome!! I've been watching his videos from the beginning. Never did any of the projects but his vids gave me tons of ideas.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think he's associated with instructables.com and Makezine. He does an awesome job explaining things. I used his instructions to make a hot glue web gun which works pretty well.


----------

